# Substrate For Aquatic Plants



## SavageSerrasalmus69 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm starting up a new tank to house pygocentrus nattereri's in and also want to maintain live plants in the same aquarium. My question is, what type of substrate should I use that will benefit the plants without harming the P's? I want a substrate that looks good and appears natural, and will enhance the look of the aquarium, the plants natural beauty, and closely resemble the P's natural habitat!

I was thinking white sand initially, but I also considered a more natural earthtone gravel as well. I've read a bit about potting soil and other such material, and am a bit confused. My plan is to start with the plants and once I've established them, then add the fish. I just want to make sure that whatever I plant won't screw with the water chemistry but will allow the plants to take hold! Any help would be greatly appreciated, as it will definitely cut down on the need to waste precious time searching through hundreds or thousands of posts trying to find the right answer.

Thanks in advance,

Savage


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Turface is real nice and has a higher cec then flourtie


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I find Seachem Flourite to be a very good plant substrate, and there are multiple looks to go for (black, red, brown). The only bad thing is that you really have to wash it good. I have the finest sand to keep food particles on top for easy pickup and it keeps the plants rooted firmly. What kind of plants were you aiming for? and what kind of lighting do you have?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

This is what I have in my tank. http://www.aquariumplants.com/Freshwater_Aquarium_Plant_Substrate_p/ss.htm
It works great and is cheaper than flourite


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> This is what I have in my tank. http://www.aquariumplants.com/Freshwater_Aquarium_Plant_Substrate_p/ss.htm
> It works great and is cheaper than flourite


I believe that is repackaged Turface (previously Soilmaster Select)...used to be easy to get from LESCO, but now it's a PITA to get a bag. Good stuff, but pretty lightweight and gets moved around easily unless you have a thick carpet of plants. A nice carpet of dwarf sag or chainsword tends to keep it in place.









If price isn't an issue, you can't go wrong with EcoComplete or ADA Aqua Soil in addition to Fluorite. You can also mix plant substrates with regular gravel to cut costs. I've found though that spending the bucks on a good substrate really makes life a lot easier in the long run.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

My rankings (from best to least liked):

1. ADA Aqua soil
2. Seachem Flourite
3. Eco-complete
4. Turface/Soil-master selest/aquariumplants.com substrate
5. schultz plant soil
6. Any Sand


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> This is what I have in my tank. http://www.aquariumplants.com/Freshwater_Aquarium_Plant_Substrate_p/ss.htm
> It works great and is cheaper than flourite


I believe that is repackaged Turface (previously Soilmaster Select)...used to be easy to get from LESCO, but now it's a PITA to get a bag. Good stuff, but pretty lightweight and gets moved around easily unless you have a thick carpet of plants. A nice carpet of dwarf sag or chainsword tends to keep it in place.









If price isn't an issue, you can't go wrong with EcoComplete or ADA Aqua Soil in addition to Fluorite. You can also mix plant substrates with regular gravel to cut costs. I've found though that spending the bucks on a good substrate really makes life a lot easier in the long run.
[/quote]

It's not Turface it's a substrate made by AquariumPlants.com. I almost bought some Turface before I bought this stuff, Turface is no longer sold at LESCO it is now sold at John Deere stores but is still hard to find


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> It's not Turface it's a substrate made by AquariumPlants.com. I almost bought some Turface before I bought this stuff, Turface is no longer sold at LESCO it is now sold at John Deere stores but is still hard to find


They definitely don't "make" their own substrate. It used to be the same stuff as Soilmaster Select which Turface MVP is now supposed to be the equivalent of depending on who you talk too. They either buy (bought) it and repackage (repackaged) it, or get it from the same place (mine/distributor). I don't have a problem with it, it is what it is, and by doing so they make it more readily available.


----------



## SavageSerrasalmus69 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll check some of that stuff out and see what I can find. Limited selection here in Cornfield County, USA. All we have here are places like Petland, Pet Smart, Petco, and the other such chain stores. Only other question I have, is this stuff safe to put into a tank with P's? My goal is to have both aquatic plants and P's in the same tank with out a chemical imbalance and without the P's tearing up the plants!

How long after putting this stuff in the aquarium should I wait before introducing the fish? Will it change the chemistry of the water at all? Was thinking of cryptocorynes and anubias to start and maybe some java fern plant wise and then go from there.

As far as lights, not sure what I'll need, but gonna buy new lights anyway. All I got are standard flourescents right now. Just need to know what kind works best for both the plants and the fish. I hear low light works best for both, but not sure exactly what I should use! Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!

Thanks again!

Savage


----------

